# Receptionist training this week :S



## shydonkey (Jan 21, 2013)

I have an opportunity to work as a receptionist. My mother knows the manager and she asked me to come on Friday for 2 hours so she can train me - there will also be someone else she will be training

I'm nervous. I actually didnt even want to accept but I just did.

Now what do I do :S ?

My palms are sweating now. The main thing is I'm concerned I will sweat at the training day .


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Congratulations OP!

It's training, they don't expect you to know the job yet. Just do what they tell you, and if you don't know something, ask. It'll go fine. 

Hopefully you don't sweat, but remember that you notice that stuff way more than anyone else does. It's not going to be a huge deal if you do.


----------



## smarticus (Feb 10, 2015)

It's ok to sweat.  Everybody sweats, and many, many people get nervous their first day on the job. It sounds like a great opportunity to help you handle your nerves! If you find yourself freezing up or whatever, just take a few deep breaths. Receptionist jobs are great. Congrats on getting one!


----------



## shydonkey (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys
So today I just went and the manager showed me
How to do stuff on the computer. It only lasted an hour and this was in her office (not at the teception). She aske me what I think of the job as I told her it's alright and tht I'll think about it... I don't know if I was to do this job because it's alot of pressure - I would need to simultaneously answer the phone and address the people waiting in line. She said this Monday I could come so she could train me at the front desk when it's really really busy. 

So should I send her a text saying I want to work? Or not? I really don't know anymore


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not sure if this will be much help but the middle of last year I worked at the reception desk of a hospital... if the main staff were busy I would answer the phone or deal with a patient etc. Except my anxiety got the better of me and I hid at my computer.

When I left I regretted not pushing myself and making the best of the opportunity.

I think you should do it then at the very least you can say you tried


----------



## shydonkey (Jan 21, 2013)

RubixQ said:


> I'm not sure if this will be much help but the middle of last year I worked at the reception desk of a hospital... if the main staff were busy I would answer the phone or deal with a patient etc. Except my anxiety got the better of me and I hid at my computer.
> 
> When I left I regretted not pushing myself and making the best of the opportunity.
> 
> I think you should do it then at the very least you can say you tried


You may not think this but even one reply can help someone so much ! Especially when so many people ignore threads lol

I'm only 20 years old.. I've never worked and if I don't work now I never will be able to due to my lack of experience. Maybe I should not think about it too much and just try it. I feel like the manager thinks I'm not capable - I told her I was shy and am not sure if I want to work - I just let her know I'll think about it and will send her a text. :/

How did you deal with answering the phone and addressing the patients at the same time? I can't imagine someone waiting whilst I'm on the phone :s

I really feel like just not doing this. I'm studying in university to become a teacher and I will be finished in 2 years time.

The only reason I would work is to gain confidence and get a reference for experience.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know how different the systems are in the US, but the way it worked here is, the patient would come in with a card which they got from their doctor. They would be booked in and the card would be scanned for the X-Ray staff.

If you are on the phone and someone comes in with an appointment then they will wait - they have no reason to turn around and leave. The important thing I would say is you at least acknowledge them. They will understand you are on the phone. 

On the other hand if the desk was busy then we would let the phone ring. Personally I would prioritise someone in front of me than a ringing phone. If it should stop ringing and it was important then they will call back. 

Remember it is better to be slow and accurate than rush and make a mistake 

This is your first job and it is understandable that you would be nervous, you need experience to get rid of those nerves and that will come over time. Part of that experience is making mistakes because that is the only way you will learn. Your still young and there will be more opportunities like this but wouldn't it be better to start on the right foot and prove to your manager and most of all to yourself that you can do it?


----------

